# How Do I Adjust This Omega Bracelet?



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea how to adjust this bracelet?

















I've moved the pins in the clasp as far as they will go and it's still too big so I need to remove a link or two.

Or should I forget about trying to do it myself and take to a jeweller?

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm pretty sure you'll need one of these 










Click on this linkto our hosts site

Edit: Just to be on the safe side, can you post a photo side on of the bracelet


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Not sure if this is the same or not pin and bushing wise










This watch bracelet tool is is so simple to use, in fact, that even with my total lack of manual dexterity, I managed to re-size a bracelet like a pro on the first try. An amazing little tool for removing press-fit pins in links to size bracelets.

It's easier if you take one end of the bracelet off the watch first. Push the pins out in the direction of the arrows on the bracelet by lining up the drift pin and turning the screw.

The bracelet illistrated below is from an Omega Seamaster



















In the center section, there is a locking sleeve. Notice it is has a notch close to each end. This corresponds with a crimp in ONE end of the pin. When you insert the pin back into the bracelet, aligning the holes, make sure the crimp end of the pin goes in last. This means the crimp doesn't have to push through two of the notches in the sleeve.










Make sure you push the pin back in in the opposite direction of the arrows. Push the pin in with a hard surface, making sure you align all the holes. I usually use the tool to recess the pin going back in. This is a little tricky, because the drift pin wants to slide off the end of the bracelet pin. Be carefull here if you don't want to make any marks on you links.

It's pretty easy with this bracelet, but much harder with the older style "Bond" bracelet, which has two shorter locking sleeves and more holes to align and push through.

Addendums

* A brilliant idea from XXX. He suggests reversing the pin pusher in the threaded holder of the tool and using the "blunt" end to help seat the pin in the bracelet. By doing this it's easy to push the pin all the way up to the edge of the bracelet and not scratch the bracelet. Then, says Dale, simply reverse the pin pusher in the holder to it's original configuration and "seat" the pin the correct distance in the bracelet.

* From talking with customers, different watch manufacturers use different systems for the push pins in their bracelets.

o Some watch bracelets have just the pin holding the links together and the pins are held in place by the deisgn of the pin and friction alone. This is the case with Titoni bracelets, for example.

o BUT some manufacturer's use tiny bushings in the links that hold the pins firmly in place. This is apparently the case with some Citizen and Hamilton bracelets, for example.

As a result, I strongly suggest you work over a clean white surface when you remove a link and pin you can find the bushing/s -- just in case your bracelet uses that system.

I am sorry, I do not know which bracelets use bushings in combination with the pins in their bracelets


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I think you just answered a question I posted in a separate thread (I presume this tool works fine for Seiko and Citizen watches?).


----------

